# The perfect exercise



## pvwingchun (Nov 20, 2003)

I recently finished tearing my ACL.  While discussing my therapy post surgery the discussion turned to Tai Chi, which my doc knew I practiced.  We talked about it for a minute or two and he told me there is research in the works and that western medicine and doctors are getting to the point where they believe that Tai Chi is the perfect exercise.  His statement as close as I can remember was, "Western medicine is about ready to declare that Tai Chi is the best exercise anyone can do.  Because it appears to be a whole body exercise.  It has so many benefits that we have not yet begun to catalog them."  Hence the purpose of research that is now ongoing.  Whether a declaration happens or not remains to be seen.


----------



## someguy (Nov 20, 2003)

Thats kind of interesting.  Then again is anything a human makes perfect?  But Tai chi i'm sure is very good exersize.


----------



## pvwingchun (Nov 20, 2003)

He was referring to exercise and as far as exercise goes they are beginning to believe it is the  best you can do.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Nov 21, 2003)

While I think Tai Chi is a terrific exercise and martial art, I think it has it's limits.  There are three specific aspects to any exercise regimen: strength, flexibility, and cardiovascular endurance.  Tai Chi doesn't dominate any one of those aspects, but it might be middle ground enough in all to be considered the "best."

According to the "Complete Idiot's Guide to Tai Chi" it only uses about 280 calories an hour, which is about the same as a brisk walk.  So it's not the best as far as calorie consumption.

I think the main problem is that the medical community would have to define what "best" is.  I don't think it's better than weight lifting for pure strength, not better than yoga for pure flexibility, and not better than jogging for cardiovascular endurance.  So just saying the "best exercise" is highly misleading.

WhiteBirch


----------



## pvwingchun (Nov 21, 2003)

I am only reporting what the doctor said, and he said research that is ongoing is causing many to look at it differently and leading them to believe Tai Chi the best all arround exercise you can do.  As I said his words were "we really have only begun to catalog the benefits."  Again I am only reporting what he said to me.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Nov 24, 2003)

I understand you weren't claiming it by yourself, and I didn't mean to offend in any way.  It's just that some people cling to something even when they don't know much about it.

It's funny, but I think Tai Chi is the most studied martial art out there in terms of exercise, emotional benefits, and healing benefits.  But, every study I see says "we studied 52 65-year-olds" like Tai Chi is only for the elderly, and only benefits them.  I'd be interested in seeing studies on other arts to see how they stand up and studies on younger people to know how it affects other target groups.

WhiteBirch


----------



## someguy (Nov 24, 2003)

I totally agre with lvwhitebir
-


----------



## Karasu Tengu (Nov 24, 2003)

280 calories!!!  I believe that the study did not include ALL the exercies included in the art.  Merely practicing the slow forms.  Chi Gong and its many variations as well as Nei Gong and its variations are very envigorating and aerobic when done properly.  Back to Forms.  Not all of them are performed slowly.  When going combat speed it resembles Wu Shu and has the same expense of energy.  Maybe they should redue thier study.  I guess that's why its the "Complete Idiot's Guide". 
:yinyang:


----------



## lvwhitebir (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Karasu Tengu _
> *280 calories!!!  I believe that the study did not include ALL the exercies included in the art.  *



The author (Bill Douglas) is more known for prefering the meditative side over the "self-defense" side.  However, most schools do not practice the form or exercises with enough vigor to be included as aerobic exercise, which doctors would say is maintaining a heart rate between 60 to 80% of max rate, over a minimum of 20 minutes, utilizing the major muscle groups.

Also, those that do practice the form faster, usually reserve that for the higher levels, which is after years of study.  Heck, most schools say you shouldn't even sweat when doing the forms!

I know when I perform the Long Form, it takes me at least 30 minutes and I work up a good sweat when I do it properly.  It does indeed give me a good workout, but just misses the aerobic quality.

I don't know who performed the study, but I'll see if the book mentions it.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 26, 2003)

> Heck, most schools say you shouldn't even sweat when doing the forms!


 :rofl: ha ha ha my Chen freinds would say you aren't even close unless you are dripping with sweat.

I have had 2 older ladies sent to my taiji class by their doctors.....because they both have heart conditions and taiji is really gentle...... unfortunately the 'average doctor' doesn't actually have much understanding of taijiquan and frequently trot out the same rubbish that you get in all the 'health magazines'.  Our classes are very physical and include ciruits and pad work as well as partner and form work.  And guess what old ladies with heart problems can still do all that! :asian:


----------

